# Flüssige Geschwindigkeitsveränderung



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Hi Leutz,

Ich möchte einen Film haben, der mit 100% Geschwindigkeit läuft und dann bei 5sec immer langsamer wird bis er nur noch mit 25% spielt.
Mir zu Verfügung stehen: AfterEffects und Premiere.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?
THX BubiB.


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (1. April 2002)

*So würd ichs machen*

Ich weis nicht ob das so richtig ist aber so würde ich es machen : Die gesammte Scene befindet sich in Videospur A1 (mal angenommen) ich würde nun den Film alle 5 Sekunden eine schnitt setzten und die Geschwindigkeit der verschiedenen Teile erhöhen . Das heist es befinden sich nacheinander dann immer Stücke die jeweils etwas schneller laufen als das vorherige . 
Mann merkt es aber nicht wenn Du einfach 2,5 Sekunden einen Schnitt setzt und eben dann nur noch über die hälfe die geschindigkeit erhöhst . Das sieht man dann kaum .
Ein problem bleibt übrig , der Flüssige übergang ist praktisch  so nicht gewährleistet . Ich weis nicht mehr darüber , es ist aber total interessanter Punkt auf den ich bisher nicht gekommen bin . Mal gespannt was alles so dazu gepostet wird .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Super schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## >Ralph (1. April 2002)

hallo leute

die lösung von rasmusen ist viel zu umständlich und zu zeitrauben bis alle schnitte stimmen. ;-)

also... wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe bin ich combustion user und nicht AE user, aber.. 
soviel wie ich weiss, gibt es in after effects die möglichkeit die
geschwindigkeit mit einer Bezier-kurve zu steuern. ich kann dir aber nicht genau sagen wo im programm. es sollte möglich sein nach 5 sekunden ein keyframe zu setzten bei 100% und danach, sagen wir nochmals nach 5 sekunden, ein keyframe bei 25%.
mit der bezier-kurve kannst du dann den geschwindigkeitsverlauf
kontrollieren. (z.B. am anfang schneller und dann langsamer werdend)

plaziere sonst diese frage mal auf der webseite:

http://www.creativecow.net

im aftereffects forum. diese leute dort sind gut.

>ralph

-------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Super auch dir vielen Dank.
Auf euch kann man sich verlassen. Es ist nähmlich dringend.


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (1. April 2002)

*besser is das*

Ralphs lösung ist gut , auf alle Fälle schon mal ne bessere Lösung wie meine , deswegen hab ich Dich mal bewertet Ralph . Das hast Du Dir verdient .


----------



## >Ralph (1. April 2002)

da danke ich doch...
ich installiere jetzt mal meine "sicherungskopie" von aftereffects.. vielleicht finde ich es raus.. später.


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (1. April 2002)

*hihi*

"Sicherheitskopie rulez" falls mal die Bude abbrennt ;-)


----------



## >Ralph (1. April 2002)

ich habe es gefunden....

1. Im Layer menu wähle "enable Time Remapping" an (3-unterster punkt)
2. in der timeline erscheint jetzt ein neuer punkt namens Time Remap
3. gehe auf 5 sekunden und setzte ein keyframe
4. gehe auf z.B. 10 sekunden und ändere time remap auf 25 prozent
5. in der timeline siehst du nun einen graphen der die zeitveränderung anzeigt.

 habe es probiert, funktioniert. der clip lässt sich verlangsamen, verschnellern, dann rückwärst abspielen..etc..

viel vergnügen
>ralph
-----------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Kaethe (1. April 2002)

Nene,dass geht noch einfacher. Und zwar ganz simple mit Keyframes und nem Plugin. Und zwar mit dem ReelSmart Twixtor 2.x
Das Ding kann einfach alles!! Macht auch mit Motion Blur oder ohne!!
BubiBohnensack,den Plugin findest Du auf dem Link den ich Dir mal geschickt habe.
Wer den Link haben will,sagt bescheid! (kann und darf ich nicht hier posten!)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Super vielen Dank @alle 3. Ihr seid cool. In der Stunde der Not standet ihr sofort zur Hilfe - ich stehe tief in eurer Schuld.




> falls mal die Bude abbrennt



Genauso seh ich das auch


----------



## scOOse (3. Dezember 2004)

Weiss... der Thread ist schon 'ne Weile her,
aber gibt es den Download von Twixtor noch?

Gruß
-scOOse


----------

